# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  Revenge

## tammyy2j

US drama Revenge will air in the UK on E4.

The ABC series, starring Emily VanCamp, will premiere on the channel later in 2012.

Revenge follows Emily Thorne (VanCamp), a young woman who is intent on getting even with those who wronged her and her father, who was framed for a crime he didn't commit.

Golden Globe-nominated Madeleine Stowe (We Were Soldiers) also appears in the show, while the pilot episode is directed by Phillip Noyce (Salt).

"This primetime soap is a delicious guilty pleasure encompassing all the money, power and privilege of the Hamptons and a young woman set on revenge," said Channel 4's head of acquisitions Gill Hay. "It's a compelling watch, which I think E4 viewers will find addictive."

Dayna Donaldson of Disney UK & Ireland added :"Revenge is one of the buzziest, juiciest series around at the moment - ABC Studios have produced a winning combination of intrigue, darkness, and sheer glamour, which is universally entertaining. We're confident that E4 viewers will quickly be hooked."

Revenge will make its UK debut on E4 later this year. In the US, the series premiered on ABC in September, where it is the second highest rated new drama on US television.

----------


## tammyy2j

..Revenge star Joshua Bowman has explained why he thinks the US show will work for English audiences when it starts here later this year.

The Berkshire-born actor says that despite appearances, the series has a lot in common with transatlantic hit Downton Abbey.

"It's got a similar undercurrent to it, where there's lots of secrets and stuff going on," he explained.

"So I think it will work, hopefully it will."

Joshua, who used to be in Holby City before moving stateside, plays heir to a fortune and love interest to Emily VanCamp's character Emily Thorne in the show.

And he had nothing but praise for his co-star.

"She's fantastic," he said. "Extremely talented and I learn from her every day."

::Revenge is set to air on E4 later this year.

..

----------


## N.Fan

Revenge sounds like it will be a good programme,can't wait till it starts.As long as it stays on E4 and dosen't move to a channel like SKY1 just like Glee did.

----------


## tammyy2j

Starts tomorrow on E4

----------

lizann (29-05-2012)

----------


## lizann

Ok I'm hooked already it really reminds me of the yank's soap opera

----------


## N.Fan

The main character I hate is Tyler,I hope something nasty happens to him soon.

----------


## tammyy2j

> The main character I hate is Tyler,I hope something nasty happens to him soon.


Keep watching

----------


## tammyy2j

Nolan is a great character my fav as it Emily and Victoria 

Jack is cute

----------


## N.Fan

> Keep watching


Cheers I intend too. :Smile:

----------


## N.Fan

I'm glad Tyler finally got what he diserved,by getting set up for franks murder.He was totally unstable.

----------


## N.Fan

It seeme like Emily is getting a bit careless,I thought she would have had better security on her house.It was like the theif new exactly what he/she was looking for and where to find it.

----------


## N.Fan

Episode: 15

It seemed a bit to convenient that Tyler was able to escape from a secure mental facility,but hopefully now that he's got what he deserved that has got to be the last time we'll see him again.

----------


## hunnibunny

Love this programme, couldn't help but read the synopsis for the upcoming episodes and there are deffo alot more twists and turns to come  :Smile:

----------


## N.Fan

I can't wait to find out what the Chinese guy has done with the fake Amanda.

----------


## N.Fan

The last episode on Mon seemed a bit out of place,it would have been better if they put it on near the start of the series.

----------


## tammyy2j

I wanted a happy ending for Jack and Emily no way is the baby Jack's I think

----------


## lizann

looks like season 2 is back on e4 in january

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2012)

----------


## lizann

holy crap just watched season 2 finale omg omg omg

----------


## tammyy2j

Barry Sloane (Aidan) is back as a series regular in Season 3

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2013), lizann (19-08-2013)

----------


## lizann



----------


## lizann

good start to season 3 the is a guilty pleasure show for me

----------


## lizann

wow at the season 3 finale glad the show is back for a season 4

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> wow at the season 3 finale glad the show is back for a season 4


Well I'm glad the finale's good as season 3 has been a snorefest on the whole.  It was a pleasure to see Victoria finally get that Emily's out for revenge for David's death at the end of last night's episode on E4.  I wonder what she's going to do about it?

----------


## lizann



----------

kaz21 (27-08-2014), tammyy2j (26-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

season 4 starts on E4 on Monday January 5th at 9pm

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

season 4 is end hope it ends well

----------


## Dazzle

> season 4 is end hope it ends well


I'm not surprised it's been cancelled to be honest.  I've given up watching as it really lost it's way in my opinion.  You'll have to let us know how it ends Lizann.  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

well all over and abit of an ambiguous ending does emily have victoria's heart or not, nice happy wedding for jack and emily and nolan still working to help others get revenge

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> well all over and abit of an ambiguous ending does emily have victoria's heart or not, nice happy wedding for jack and emily and nolan still working to help others get revenge


Wait...do you mean Emily had a heart transplant and it could be Victoria's? 

I'm glad Emily, Jack and Nolan got happy endings.

----------


## lizann

> Wait...do you mean Emily had a heart transplant and it could be Victoria's? 
> 
> I'm glad Emily, Jack and Nolan got happy endings.


 victoria shot emily, david shot victoria dead, emily has a nightmare that she has been given victoria's heart by charlotte she has a scar so is the dream real or not, david died of cancer on beach house porch

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Wait...do you mean Emily had a heart transplant and it could be Victoria's? 
> 
> I'm glad Emily, Jack and Nolan got happy endings.


 victoria shot emily, david shot victoria dead, emily has a nightmare that she has been given victoria's heart by charlotte she has a scar so is the dream real or not, david died of cancer on beach house porch

----------


## Dazzle

> victoria shot emily, david shot victoria dead, emily has a nightmare that she has been given victoria's heart by charlotte she has a scar so is the dream real or not, david died of cancer on beach house porch


Ha ha...sounds like lots of soapy, melodramatic fun!

----------

